
Tile38 – Realtime geofencing and geospatial index, v1.13.0 - tidwall
https://github.com/tidwall/tile38/releases/tag/1.13.0
======
robertojrojas
pretty awesome stuff. I really like the network protocols REST and WebSocket
access. Cool that there are several clients for different languages!

------
BHaveSr
Saw a demo of this last week. Cool Tech!

